# How to increase vascularity



## Mr P (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, so vascularity is a visible badge that tags your hard work for all to see. We all like those veins everywhere, I think it's a sign of your mascularity and is so damn sexy in women too.

Some people tend to be more vascular naturally due to their genetic makeup, while others that are not genetically blesssed have to work hard at obtaining large veins, just like some have to work twice as hard as obtaining large calves, etc.

Some ways u can increase vascularity are: 

*Increase Workout Intensity : *

Vascularity is increased by raising the blood pressure in your veins and that comes about by hitting your weight training program hard through higher reps, drop sets and supersets, in other words, strive for bigger pumps and don't give your muscles time to recover. 


*Decrease Body Fat :*

Having a high body fat will only keep those veins in hiding. The same way having belly fat will not let your six pack show, same goes for exposing those veins.. you want to be vascular, then drop your body fat. 


*Eliminate Retained Water:*

Many folks make the mistake of avoiding fluids in order to eliminate subcutaneous water. The truth is, if you cut down on fluid intake then your body will instinctively retain water. The correct way to reduce water weight and increase vascularity is to drink more water.

*Take Good Vasodilator Supplements:*

You can effectively increase vascularity by taking pre-workout supplements that are specifically designed to expand blood vessels. Doing so increases oxygen and nutrient-rich blood to working muscle tissue allowing for greater and more intense pumps. Taking pre-workout supplements high in Creatine, L-Arginine,, Nitric Acid and other vasodilators will help with bulging those veins. 

For me drinking a gallon and a half ED of water and keeping up with cardio and keeping bf down has always giving me great results.. so if u want those veins to show follow these tips.


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice post Mr P. I've also heard that cinnamon helps naturally increase vascularity.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 25, 2012)

Great post Mr P ( you still own a thread here ) I read from a respected profesional trainer avoiding great amounts caffeine right before wrokout and with the right ammino acids intake will also help tu pump those veins up during and even after workout. Also he suggest that sip water between sets increase nutients and blood flow for that wanted veiny look we all looking for.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

....and tren, gh, and IGF1


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2012)

good stuff P


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hurt said:


> ....and tren, gh, and IGF1



lol you forgot anavar


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 27, 2012)

Good post u sexy beast.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 27, 2012)

nice post.  I've heard large doses of niacin help with this as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

AAKG, creatine, etc etc .... most supps out there that say they boost N20 or vascularity do not.  im pretty sure most guys know arginine *will not* increase NO/N20/vascularity


everything else was spot on.  nice post.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

Viagra or cialis and some honey pre workout. Your veins will be bursting.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Viagra or cialis and some honey pre workout. Your veins will be bursting.



As well as a raging boner!!! Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> As well as a raging boner!!! Lol



Yeah well with the test suspension and the gram of test and the 600 of deca I am a walking boner anyway


----------



## Jada (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks P. I noticed since I lowered my bf viens are startin to show. Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 18, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> AAKG, creatine, etc etc .... most supps out there that say they boost N20 or vascularity do not.  im pretty sure most guys know arginine *will not* increase NO/N20/vascularity
> 
> 
> everything else was spot on.  nice post.


I agree gymrat,l-arginine wont promote vascularity,but combined with L-Citrulliine it will,ive read many studies on this very topic and the best combo is l-arginine/l-citrulline


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dropping body fat always does the trick... Common no one is gonna say a winny only cycle???


----------

